

Get a PhD – but leave academia as soon as you graduate - Schiphol
http://qz.com/174811/enroll-in-a-phd-program-but-leave-academia-as-soon-as-you-graduate/

======
lessthunk
as a Ph.D. I agree with the title

~~~
Schiphol
... as opposed to the content of the article?

